# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Pimp my Gun.

## Ground Zero

Yadadadad too tired to explain what this is.

New: Pimp My Gun (beta)
Old: Pimp My Gun (beta)

Make your own gun post results

Tired GZ out.

----------


## Opirity

my epic weapon

----------


## Forgiving

That makes no sense ephcat haha.

----------


## lol97899

my awsome gun

----------


## mag1212

> my awsome gun
> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/9194/myweaponqw.jpg


that gun sure becomes handy if your'e hiding in a bowl of tomato soup

----------


## gtrroolz

lol epic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xel

Here you go GZ, you can use this:

----------


## Ground Zero

Thanks but I don't see how it would work seeing as the bullet chamber isn't attached to the muzzle.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dobbs

My ultra cool Sniper:

----------


## [the Sills]

long range knife with better grip

----------

